# Nächste Woche Fahrradkleidung bei Lidl



## Biker-SW (3. Juli 2013)

Hallo, 

hat vielleicht einer von euch Erfahrungen mit den Hosen und Rucksack vom Lidl? 
Suche nen kleinen Rucksack für den weg zur Arbeit um Schlüssel,Geldbeutel,Handy und Jacke unter zu bringen.
Oder sollte ich mir gleich nen besseren kaufen?

Danke euch


----------



## 000 (3. Juli 2013)

Generell finde ich die Verarbeitung / Passform der Klamotten von Discountern nicht gut.
Ich bin da eher für  - ab in den Radladen u n paar Kröten mehr für anständiges Zeuch ausgeben...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Laphroaig10 (3. Juli 2013)

die UnterwÃ¤sche von Lidl ist fÃ¼r das Geld jedenfalls top!

bei den RucksÃ¤cken haben sie sich diesmal wohl ordentlich von Deuter inspirieren lassen, aber ka wie da die Verarbeitung ist.

Den "Profi-Helm" fÃ¼r 20â¬ schau ich mir mal an, schaut (wie eigentlich immer) stark nach einem umgelabelten Cratoni aus, ganz klar Bang for the Buck


----------



## Biker-SW (3. Juli 2013)

Hab ja schon mehrere Outfits zum Biken. Mir ging es Hauptsächlich um den Rucksack.
http://www.lidl.de/de/Purer-Fahrspass-ab-08-07-/CRIVIT-Fahrrad-Rucksack


----------



## MtbWiesbaden (3. Juli 2013)

Biker-SW schrieb:


> Hab ja schon mehrere Outfits zum Biken. Mir ging es Hauptsächlich um den Rucksack.
> http://www.lidl.de/de/Purer-Fahrspass-ab-08-07-/CRIVIT-Fahrrad-Rucksack



Also ich denke zu dem Preis kannst du nix falsch machen. Wenn er dir gefällt, dann nehm ihn. Falls er nicht ganz so lange hält, hast du, bei dem Preis, trotzdem kein Geld verschwendet. Aber ich denke er wird nicht schlecht sein.


----------



## Manson-007 (3. Juli 2013)

Mein Gott, geht es noch billiger ? Ich möchte nicht wissen, was die Näher dabei verdienen ... bzw. unter welchen Arbeitsverhältnissen sie schuften


----------



## zett78 (4. Juli 2013)

Gibt doch schon einen großen Thread dazu  

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=481769


----------



## BrutalHomer (4. Juli 2013)

Hab bis jetzt meine Fahrradklamotten fast ausschließlich von Lidl Regenjacke Softshell alles top. Wenn ich mir nicht letzte Woche nen neuen Rucksack gekauft hätte würde ich den von Lidl auch nehmen bei dem Preis kann man nix falsch machen. Den Montageständer hab ich übrigens auch solang der am Boden verschraubt ist is der richtig gut.


----------



## Markdierk (4. Juli 2013)

Der Preis ist schlichtweg "falsch"


----------



## Biker-SW (4. Juli 2013)

Warum sollte der Preis falsch sein?


----------



## roundround (4. Juli 2013)

Markdierk schrieb:


> Der Preis ist schlichtweg "falsch"



Mit Canyon fährst du doch auch ein Rad zum Discounter Preis... ich sehe da nichts falsches.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Schrommski (4. Juli 2013)

Also ich hatte mir letztes Jahr einen Bike-Rucksack von Lidl gekauft und auch noch einen normalen Rucksack.

Beide schon längst im Eimer. Verarbeitung war Müll.
Nähte sind aufgegangen und umgenäht waren die Schnittkanten des Stoffs auch nicht richtig, so dass das ausgefranzt ist und ziemlich schnell die Naht sich aufgelöst hat.
Folge ---> riesiges Loch direkt unter dem Reißverschluss.

Ich wollte die auch jeweils als Daily-Rucksack für die Arbeit haben. Kann man vergessen.

Hab mir jetzt einen Deuter für 40 Euro gekauft. Der ist 1000mal wertiger.

Ich persönlich werde keine Billig-Rucksäcke mehr kaufen.


----------



## Stubenrocker (4. Juli 2013)

Jeder will angemessen bezahlt werden.
Nur angemessen bezahlen will keiner.


----------



## musiclust (4. Juli 2013)

Stubenrocker schrieb:


> Jeder will angemessen bezahlt werden.
> Nur angemessen bezahlen will keiner.



Moin,

wo genau lassen die Premiummarken nähen?

Morgens für Fox, O'Neal, Lagerfeld, BMW usw.
Abends für Lidl, Aldi, H&M, Kik usw.

Allerdings verdient die Näherin morgens natürlich das dreifache.


----------



## Schrommski (4. Juli 2013)

musiclust schrieb:


> Moin,
> 
> wo genau lassen die Premiummarken nähen?
> 
> ...



Warum löst sich dann der Lidl-Rucksack nach 6 Monaten auf, während ein Camelback oder Deuter 10 Jahre und länger bei regelmäßiger Benutzung hält?


----------



## roundround (4. Juli 2013)

Es können auch unterschiedliche Produkte auf der gleichen Maschine genäht werden. Die shirts sind für den preis schon ok.
Ich habe die langen Handschuhe bei der letzten Aktion getestet. Angezogen, abgerissen.die gingen dann problemlos zurück


----------



## bummelexpress (4. Juli 2013)

Syncros schrieb:


> Warum löst sich dann der Lidl-Rucksack nach 6 Monaten auf, während ein Camelback oder Deuter 10 Jahre und länger bei regelmäßiger Benutzung hält?



mein Lidl-Rucksack hält schon 2 Jahre bei täglichem Gebrauch. Mach ich was verkehrt?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Schrommski (4. Juli 2013)

Nö, hast wahrscheinlich Glück gehabt.


----------



## Stubenrocker (4. Juli 2013)

musiclust schrieb:


> wo genau lassen die Premiummarken nähen?



Dort, wo sie nicht angemessen bezahlen müssen.


----------



## Trialbiker82 (4. Juli 2013)

Montageständer absolut top, die Socken langlebig und passen gut. Die Funktionsunterwäsche... naja man hat was drunter an.
Die Klamotten sind einfach grottig.
Einfach mal nach Bikesshirts gucken, gibts günstig und taugen auch was. Hosen gibts im Outdoorbereich auch gute von Preiswerten Herstellern.


----------



## fone (4. Juli 2013)

2004 einen 10â¬ trinkrucksack beim aldi gekauft, inkl. blase (mule replika ) - geilstes teil ever. hat ewig gehalten.


----------



## DFG (4. Juli 2013)

Und wenn nicht bei dem Discounter, dann bei Decathlon. Der kleine Trinkrucksack incl. Blase ist für die Kohle gut.
Btw. wenn es politisch korrekt sein soll, dann kostet es auch mehr Kohle, z.B. bei Patagonia oder Vaude.


----------



## fissenid (4. Juli 2013)

Ich finde die Pumpe interessant!!!


----------



## Markdierk (4. Juli 2013)

Falsch wieso?

Weil der Preis so niedrig ist, dass das Produkt entweder schrott oder absolut unfair produziert worden ist

Bevor mich nun jemand frägt, ob ichdenn überall darauf achte, ob mein  Handy fair ist usw?! Nein, aber irgendwo muss man anfrangen und es gibt  Preise die GEHEN nicht fair.         

So sehe ich das

Ps: @_roundround_ mein Bike ist eventuell billiger als andre Räder aber keineswegs billig. Bei einem Preis von 2000Euro+ besteht zumindest die Chance von Fairness. Außerdem nehme ich mir mal die Freiheit zu behaupten: Die Asiaten bauen unsren Rahmen weil sie es können, nicht (nur) weil sie so wunderbar billig sind.

Will nun hier auch nicht wieder eine riesen Diskussion lostreten(die wurde zur Genüge geführt), ich denke nur, man sollte ich mal Gedanken machen.



Stubenrocker schrieb:


> Dort, wo sie nicht angemessen bezahlen müssen.



Beispiel, dass es auch iwie geht:

http://www.deuter.com/de/DE/html/834-843-844/mitarbeiter-produzenten.html


----------



## musiclust (5. Juli 2013)

Syncros schrieb:


> Warum löst sich dann der Lidl-Rucksack nach 6 Monaten auf, während ein Camelback oder Deuter 10 Jahre und länger bei regelmäßiger Benutzung hält?



Weil der aus dem selben Materialien gefertigt ist aber von besser bezahlten Näherin genähnt wird.


----------



## roundround (5. Juli 2013)

Markdierk schrieb:


> Falsch wieso?
> 
> Weil der Preis so niedrig ist, dass das Produkt entweder schrott oder absolut unfair produziert worden ist
> 
> ...



Hallo Markdiertk,
ich wollte auch keinesfalls sagen, dass du ein Billigrad fährst, nur darauf hinweisen, dass auch du preisorientiert kaufst. Für ein Produkt aus deutscher Produktion wärst du mit 2000 nicht hingekommen. Außerdem finde ich 2000 für ein Radl auch nicht günstig . Mein Radon war noch deutlich preiswerter.

Was man bei den Discounterangeboten nicht vergessen darf: 
Das sind Lockangebote. Mit diesen Artikeln sollen Kunden in die Läden gelockt werden. Der niedrige Preis kann auch über hohe Abnahmezahlen beim Hersteller erzielt werden.
Ich glaube nicht, dass LIDL/ ALDI viel Gewinn an den Artikeln macht, ich glaube eher, dass die bei solchen Sachen bei +/- Null landen.
LIDL ist nicht darauf angewiesen, mit ihren Fahrradsachen die großen Gewinne zu machen, wenn die Angebote die Leute in den Laden locken und jeder noch ein Paket Quark, ein Paket Klopapier und ein Snickers an der Kasse mitnimmt lohnt sich das schon.


----------



## americo (5. Juli 2013)

Die Lidl/Aldi Produkte sind häufig ihren Preis mehr als wert, keine Frage.
Die letzten Aldi laufschuhe wurden z.b. sogar vom deutschen Entwicklungspapst für Laufschuhe "abgesegnet".
Nur geschicktes Marketing oder einfach gute Qualität...?

Die Discounterprodukte bedienen sicherlich nicht den Snobeffekt mancher Konsumenten, haben nicht die "Exklusivität" von Markenprodukten.

Aber die Bike Produkte z.b. sprechen auch nicht in erster Linie diejenigen an deren einizges Hobby Biken ist, die im Jahr tausende von km mit dem Rad unterwegs sind...

Ich hab die Lidl Bike Regenjacke vom letzten mal, bin sehr zufrieden damit, Alpenüberquerungen und stundenlange Touren im Starkregen habe ich damit keine vor.
Sie passt, ist dicht, sieht dabei nichtmal schlecht aus. was will man mehr?

Die Unterhemden sind spitze, auch wenn manche meinen sie seien zu dick.
Ich fahre sie z.b. mit einem dünnen Odlo Trikot auch bei 38 Grad (vor 2 wochen).
Einen eklatanten Unterschied zu meinem Adidas techfit Hemd habe ich nicht festgestellt, obwohl adidas natürlich irgendwie schöner klingt...

Sie kleine Pumpe hab ich mir auch gekauft, hergliehen und bekam sie mit abgebrochenem Manometer wieder zurück...
Was nicht zwingend an der Qualität der Pumpe lag.

Ich hab auch seit ca. 20 jahren einen sks Rennkompressor und kann aus persönlicher/aktueller Erfahrung heraus sks und deren überragenden Service nur absolut weiterempfehlen!

Die moralischen Statements sind schön und gut aber wo fängt man an und wo hört man da auf?
Bei uns regt sich kaum jemand drüber auf, wenn sich "seine Firma" mit billigen Sklaven von Leiharbeitsfirmen und Personaldienstleistern über Wasser hält...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MucPaul (5. Juli 2013)

Biker-SW schrieb:


> Hab ja schon mehrere Outfits zum Biken. Mir ging es Hauptsächlich um den Rucksack.
> http://www.lidl.de/de/Purer-Fahrspass-ab-08-07-/CRIVIT-Fahrrad-Rucksack



Musst Du schauen, ob der was taugt. Einen sehr ähnlichen gab es bei Aldi vor kurzem und ich hatte ihn nach kurzer Durchsicht zurückgelegt. Der war sehr einfach verarbeitet, sprich die Polsterung war mehr als simpel. Und Reissverschlüsse waren nur einfach genäht. Das reisst nach 10x Benutzen aus. Wie gesagt, musst Du in die Hand nehmen und testen. Die Hersteller wechseln sich ja ab, wer Aldi das billigste Angebot macht.

Weiss jemand was zu dem kommenden Ultraleicht-Rucksack bei Lidl?
http://www.lidl.de/de/NICHTS-kann-Dich-stoppen-ab-11-07-/CRIVIT-Leichtgewichts-Rucksack


----------



## der_waldfee_28 (6. Juli 2013)

Also optisch gefallen mir die LIDL Rucksäckchen...


----------



## Tesla71 (6. Juli 2013)

MucPaul schrieb:


> Weiss jemand was zu dem kommenden Ultraleicht-Rucksack bei Lidl?
> http://www.lidl.de/de/NICHTS-kann-Dich-stoppen-ab-11-07-/CRIVIT-Leichtgewichts-Rucksack



Ich habe mir den letztes Jahr gekauft. Das Ding taugt für die paar Kröten auf jeden Fall was. 
Was mich stört ist, daß man zwar eine Blase damit verwenden kann, es auch einen Halter für den Schlauch gibt, aber keinen anständigen Ausgang aus dem Rucksack. Du mußt den Reißverschluß halt oben ein Stück auflassen und mit Karabinerhacken oder so zusammenhalten. 

Die Reißverschlüsse gehen leichtgängig, der Rucksack hat drei Fächer (Blase, Kram, Kleingeld) und dann noch ein Netz, mit dem man den Helm außen befestigen kann. 
Die Verarbeitung ist ebenfalls in Ordnung. Kann bisher nicht meckern.

Die Rückenventilation ist ganz nett, bei teureren Modellen funktioniert sie aber besser. 
Für meine Zwecke reicht der Rucksack auf jeden Fall aus.


----------



## MucPaul (6. Juli 2013)

Tesla71 schrieb:


> Ich habe mir den letztes Jahr gekauft. Das Ding taugt für die paar Kröten auf jeden Fall was.
> Was mich stört ist, daß man zwar eine Blase damit verwenden kann, es auch einen Halter für den Schlauch gibt, aber keinen anständigen Ausgang aus dem Rucksack. Du mußt den Reißverschluß halt oben ein Stück auflassen und mit Karabinerhacken oder so zusammenhalten.
> 
> Die Reißverschlüsse gehen leichtgängig, der Rucksack hat drei Fächer (Blase, Kram, Kleingeld) und dann noch ein Netz, mit dem man den Helm außen befestigen kann.
> ...



Also mal wieder der typische Fall von "Gute Idee, aber nicht ganz zu Ende gedacht!"
Vielleicht ist ja dieses Jahr das Loch dabei. 
Ich brauche halt nur was für schlammige Tage, damit hinten die Blase ist, während mir am Rahmenhalter der Dreck durch die Gegend spritzt.


----------



## spooky1980 (6. Juli 2013)

Hallo

Also wenn man sich genau das Pic anschaut kann man sehen das an den Schultergurten jeweils zwei graue abgrenzungen sind ich denke mal das das die Ausgänge für den Schlauch ist.


----------



## Tesla71 (6. Juli 2013)

MucPaul schrieb:


> Also mal wieder der typische Fall von "Gute Idee, aber nicht ganz zu Ende gedacht!"
> Vielleicht ist ja dieses Jahr das Loch dabei.
> Ich brauche halt nur was für schlammige Tage, damit hinten die Blase ist, während mir am Rahmenhalter der Dreck durch die Gegend spritzt.



Du hast es erfasst! 
An dem Rucksack sind so viele Details, daß ich nicht verstehen kann, wieso ausgerechnet das Loch für den Schlauch fehlt.  

Da ich das Teil noch nicht auf einer Schlammfahrt und auch nur bei leichtem Regen verwendet habe kann ich Dir nicht einmal sagen, wie viel Feuchtigkeit das Teil verträgt.


----------



## Tesla71 (6. Juli 2013)

spooky1980 schrieb:


> Hallo
> 
> Also wenn man sich genau das Pic anschaut kann man sehen das an den Schultergurten jeweils zwei graue abgrenzungen sind ich denke mal das das die Ausgänge für den Schlauch ist.



? Argh! Gerade nochmal geschaut. 
Du hast recht. 
Peinlich, echt peinlich. 

Bei meinem Deuter und Dakine sind die Löcher jewels oben mittig und schön abgesetzt. 

Wird Zeit für eine Brille.


----------



## MucPaul (6. Juli 2013)

Komme gerade vom Karstadt Sporthaus und habe mir dort die Camelbak angeschaut. 
Dort gehen die Schläuche auch direkt an den oberen Haltegurten raus. Wird hier wohl auch der Fall sein.
Wobei der 6.5L Camelback keinen Hüftgurt hatte, was ich sehr angenehm fand. Ist aber auch EUR 69,95

Ich werde den Ultra Lite bei Lidl mal holen und antesten. Dann schreibe ich was dazu.


----------



## spooky1980 (6. Juli 2013)

Ist ja kein Akt die Dinger abzuschneiden habe ich bei meinem Deuter auch gemacht


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## twelvepack (6. Juli 2013)

Laphroaig10 schrieb:


> Den "Profi-Helm" für 20 schau ich mir mal an, schaut (wie eigentlich immer) stark nach einem umgelabelten Cratoni aus, ganz klar Bang for the Buck



Der Helm ist sehr ordentlich (gibt es schon lange online bei Lidl - mal für 17,99, standardmäßig waren es glaube ich 21,99). Fahre den selber.

Im Gegensatz dazu taugt der Helm, den sie schon seit Jahren immer mal wieder für 9,99 verkaufen, nix.


----------



## Tall1969 (7. Juli 2013)

Nachdem mein 4 Jahre alter und keineswegs pfleglich behandelter Hoger (Aldi)-Rucksack nun seinen Geist aufgegeben hat und ich jetzt zufällig diesen Thread gefunden habe, bin ich nun um zwei Lidl-Rucksäcke reicher... den 14l und den 6,5l.
Für meine Qualitätsansprüche (so wahnsinnig funktionelle Unterschiede kann ich da nicht erkennen) an SOLCH einen Rucksack reicht das Angebot sicher, ergo kann ich nicht einsehen, wozu dann ich ein Velfaches ausgeben soll und der Feind meines eigenen Geldes bin ich nicht.

Es gibt unzählige Quellen im Web zu "fairen" bzw. "unfairen" Arbeitsbedingungen in der Bekleidungsindutrie - ganz interessant finde ich das hier - wenn man das und andere so durchliest sieht man eigentlich, dass hoher Preis und Fairness nicht zwangsläufig zusammengehören .... warum auch


----------



## kerosin (7. Juli 2013)

fone schrieb:


> 2004 einen 10 trinkrucksack beim aldi gekauft, inkl. blase (mule replika ) - geilstes teil ever. hat ewig gehalten.


bei mir hält immer noch


----------



## AvantFighter (8. Juli 2013)

twelvepack schrieb:


> Der Helm ist sehr ordentlich (gibt es schon lange online bei Lidl - mal für 17,99, standardmäßig waren es glaube ich 21,99). Fahre den selber.
> 
> Im Gegensatz dazu taugt der Helm, den sie schon seit Jahren immer mal wieder für 9,99 verkaufen, nix.




Also ist der Profi Fahrradhelm für 19.99 brauchbar, gut oder schlecht. Suche mir einen Neuen und wollte schon von Alpine, Bell, Met oder Cratoni einen kaufen


----------



## Geisterfahrer (8. Juli 2013)

kerosin schrieb:


> bei mir hält immer noch



Habe ich auch noch, aber nur noch selten im Gebrauch. Die Reißverschlüsse haben schon ordentlich gelitten: Die Zipper sind abgebrochen, die Verzahnung platzt immer wieder auf. An einigen Stellen lösen sich die Fäden, und die Gummischnürung will auch nicht mehr. Die Schließe des Brustgurts ist bei einem Bauchplatscher verreckt (dafür kann der Rucksack nichts, logisch).

Hat aber ziemlich lange ziemlich viel mitgemacht.

Mein Deuter allerdings hat noch viel übleren Missbrauch über einen deutlich längeren Zeitraum mitgemacht und hat bis heute keine Defekte.
Wenn man also darauf angewiesen ist oder einfach ein Produkt mit einem langen Leben möchte, dann lohnt sich der Mehrpreis schon. Für den Anfänger/Gelegenheitsbiker/mehrere-Rucksäcke-Verwender würde ich aber auch den Mule-Nachbau weiterhin empfehlen.

Wie die Lidl-Dinger sind, wird sich wohl auch erst im Laufe der Zeit zeigen. Werde Donnerstag versuchen, ein paar Laufsachen zu ergattern, da bin ich völlig ohne Markenwahn, während ich beim Radfahren nicht 100% frei davon bin.


----------



## cdF600 (8. Juli 2013)

Hab mal eine Frage zum Montageständer. Taugt der was? Im Onlineshop gibt es noch einen anderen für 39,90. Der sieht stabiler aus. Lohnt sich der Mehrpreis?
http://www.lidl.de/de/Fahrradanhaenger-staender/Profex-Fahrrad-Montagestaender-PROFI


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## decay (8. Juli 2013)

cdF600: mein Nomad hält trotz Monsterrahmendurchmesser dran, habe den 24.99 Ständer heute geholt, passt für mich (sicher nicht zu vergleichen mit Ständern, die ein mehrfaches dessen kosten, aber für die Kellerwerkstatt und Gelegenheitsschrauben find ichs ok).


----------



## treetzyman (8. Juli 2013)

Hab mir heute morgen den GÃ¼nstigen geholt und mal zusammengebaut.
Sieht soweit stabil aus, bis auf die FÃ¼Ãe.
Da er zusammenklappbar ist, sind die ein biÃchen wackelig.
Aber eben nur ein biÃchen.
FÃ¼r den Heimgebrauch scheint er ausreichend.
Mal sehen, wie er sich heute Abend schlÃ¤gt, wenn ich das Bike dranhÃ¤ngen kann.

Im Netzt habe ich ein vergleichbares Model bisher nur fÃ¼r um die 50â¬ gefunden.
GÃ¼nstig ist er also allemal.


----------



## twelvepack (8. Juli 2013)

AvantFighter schrieb:


> Also ist der Profi Fahrradhelm für 19.99 brauchbar, gut oder schlecht. Suche mir einen Neuen und wollte schon von Alpine, Bell, Met oder Cratoni einen kaufen



Also ich finde den 19,99 Helm gut von der Qualität der "Mechanik", der Belüftung, der gefühlten Leichtigkeit (habe aber nicht gewogen) und er passt mir gut.
Trage aber auch sonst keine 100-Euro Helme.

Der 9,99-Euro Helm geht bei regelmäßiger Nutzung nach spätestens 1 Jahr kaputt, entweder an der Mechanik zum Verstellen des Innenplastikbandes, oder das Innenplastikband selber, oder in der Befestigung der Riemen in der ovalen Platte hinten, die den Verstellmechanismus trägt. Oder an allen drei Stellen.


----------



## der_waldfee_28 (8. Juli 2013)

Ich habe 2 von den 25 EUR Ständern geholt als 2. Ständer und für meinen Bruder. Natürlich ist er kein Vergleich zu meinem Feedback Sports, der hat aber auch 170 EUR gekostet.

Für bissl schrauben ganz ok und die Version hat inzwischen eine Schraube durch die Halteklammer, so dass das Plastik sich nicht mehr auf dem Rohr drehen kann bei schwereren Bikes.

Für alles bis AM 150/160 mm Federweg brauchbar. Einen 23 kg Downhiller würde ich aber nicht ranklemmen, ich glaub das macht er auf Dauer nicht mit  Um 25 EUR wirklich erstaunlich gut! Zugreifen- taugt auch als Reserveständer 

Gruss Waldfee


----------



## Laphroaig10 (9. Juli 2013)

AvantFighter schrieb:


> Also ist der Profi Fahrradhelm für 19.99 brauchbar, gut oder schlecht. Suche mir einen Neuen und wollte schon von Alpine, Bell, Met oder Cratoni einen kaufen



das ist (mal wieder) ein Cratoni


----------



## oscar (9. Juli 2013)

der_waldfee_28 schrieb:


> Zugreifen- taugt auch als Reserveständer


Jawohlja, schon passiert 

Mein erster Eindruck ist auch ganz gut, habe allerdings noch nicht dran geschraubt. Da mein Alltags-Trekkingrad demnächst eine Herzverpflanzung (= Rahmenwechsel) bekommt, kam mir das Angebot sehr gelegen.


----------



## kaptan (9. Juli 2013)

Hab ihn auch hier stehen, Grundsolide und völlig ausreichend. Für den Preis Top!


----------



## Biker-SW (9. Juli 2013)

Habe mir Heute den Montageständer auch geholt, leider bin ich noch nicht zum Aufbau gekommen. 
Hört sich hier aber sehr gut an, was ihr hier so schreibt.

Grüße


----------



## toxictody (10. Juli 2013)

Habe mir vorhin auch den Montageständer gekauft und direkt aufgebaut. Steht sicher (Standfüße sind sehr ausladend) Verarbeitung sieht ganz gut aus. Fahhrad hält gut und Klemmung ist gut zu bedienen. Für den Hobbygebrauch wirds wohl reichen. Für den preis wohl Top.

Beste Grüße
Tobi


----------



## MucPaul (10. Juli 2013)

Ich stand auch vor dem Montageständer und habe lange überlegt. Dann habe ich ihn wieder zurückgelegt.

Mal eine dumme Frage: für was braucht man den eigentlich?

In der Rad-Werkstatt sicherlich, wo ständig was geschraubt und ausgetauscht werden muss.
Aber als privater Biker? Wie oft muss man denn die Schaltung einstellen? Einmal pro Jahr vielleicht, wenn's hoch kommt. Alles andere kann ich auch machen, wenn das Rad im Radständer im Hof steht. 

Beim Lidl hats nur noch 5 Stück, also suche ich einen guten Grund, mir einen zuzulegen. Aber mir fällt keiner ein...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Pionec (10. Juli 2013)

ich war auch beim lidl und habe die Hosen gekauft. machen auf mich ein guten eindruck und scheinen vom polster her wie die protective aufgebaut zu sein.
Bisher habe ich nur eine Minifahrt (15 min) gemacht und bin zufrieden.

Den Montageständer habe ich auch stehen gelassen, da ich mein Rad eh immer aufhänge ;-)


----------



## sp00n82 (10. Juli 2013)

Also ich bekomme Rückenschmerzen, wenn ich längere Zeit in gebückter Haltung am Bike irgendwas herumschraube.
Zum Aufhängen hab ich nix, also wirds am Donnerstag wohl den Doppelpack Rucksack + Montageständer für mich geben.


----------



## Chris_2012 (10. Juli 2013)

Das Funktions-Unterhemd sieht gut aus, hat einer bereits Erfahrung damit gesammelt? Für 8,- sicher nicht verkehrt.

http://www.lidl.de/de/Purer-Fahrspass-ab-08-07-/CRIVIT-Herren-Funktions-Unterhemd


----------



## roundround (10. Juli 2013)

Die sind etwas dick aber top  preis


----------



## kaptan (10. Juli 2013)

MucPaul schrieb:


> Ich stand auch vor dem Montageständer und habe lange überlegt. Dann habe ich ihn wieder zurückgelegt.
> 
> Mal eine dumme Frage: für was braucht man den eigentlich?
> 
> ...



Beim Ein/Ausbau von Gabel/Dämpfer für einen Service zb. oder Reinigung bzw. nachfetten des Kurbellagers, Entlüften der Bremsanlage oder Lagertausch etc. Ich hab mir immer einen Abgebrochen bei der Körperhaltung während solcher arbeiten, oder das Rad hat sich bewegt/kippellt rum. Das hat jetzt alles ein Ende und Cool siehts auch aus wenn die Maschine einfach nur so dran Hängt statt irgendwo angelehnt... 

Die kurze Radlerhose ist auch super für den Preis, bequem und mit gutem Polster. Genauso die Regenjacke, schön wind und Wasserdicht und die Schwarze mit Neongelb accenten sieht richtig schick aus finde ich! Zum glück habe ich zugegriffen, schon einen Tag später war nix mehr übrig bei den 3 Lidl Filialen bei mir hier im Hamburger Centrum...


----------



## AvantFighter (10. Juli 2013)

Chris_2012 schrieb:


> Das Funktions-Unterhemd sieht gut aus, hat einer bereits Erfahrung damit gesammelt? FÃ¼r â¬8,- sicher nicht verkehrt.
> 
> http://www.lidl.de/de/Purer-Fahrspass-ab-08-07-/CRIVIT-Herren-Funktions-Unterhemd




Hab das andre Funktions Unterhemdn, mit den Schulter Ãrmeln, find die top, im Sommer wird es etwas Warm drunter, aber bei KÃ¼hleren Temp genial, das Schwitzen merkt mal nicht, da die Feuchtigkeit gut abgeleitet wird. Merkt man, wenn man es auszieht, das es feucht bis nass ist.

Werd mir heut 2 von den Ã¤rmellosen kaufen


----------



## honkori (10. Juli 2013)

Joo, die Unterhemden kann man ohne Frage kaufen. Hab auch zwei gekauft und die funktionieren einwandfrei.


----------



## der_waldfee_28 (10. Juli 2013)

MucPaul schrieb:


> Ich stand auch vor dem Montageständer und habe lange überlegt. Dann habe ich ihn wieder zurückgelegt.
> 
> Mal eine dumme Frage: für was braucht man den eigentlich? ....


----------



## MucPaul (10. Juli 2013)

kaptan schrieb:


> Beim Ein/Ausbau von Gabel/Dämpfer für einen Service zb. oder Reinigung bzw. nachfetten des Kurbellagers, Entlüften der Bremsanlage oder Lagertausch etc. Ich hab mir immer einen Abgebrochen bei der Körperhaltung während solcher arbeiten, oder das Rad hat sich bewegt/kippellt rum. Das hat jetzt alles ein Ende und Cool siehts auch aus wenn die Maschine einfach nur so dran Hängt statt irgendwo angelehnt...
> 
> Die kurze Radlerhose ist auch super für den Preis, bequem und mit gutem Polster. Genauso die Regenjacke, schön wind und Wasserdicht und die Schwarze mit Neongelb accenten sieht richtig schick aus finde ich! Zum glück habe ich zugegriffen, schon einen Tag später war nix mehr übrig bei den 3 Lidl Filialen bei mir hier im Hamburger Centrum...



Hmm... das sind gute Argumente. Derzeit habe ich nichts an den Rädern zum rumschrauben. ABER: ich habe gesehen, dass es die Sachen auch normal per online gibt. Dann kann ich mir den Ständer irgendwann, wenn mal Bedarf da ist, auch per Post zusenden lassen. Der Trumm im Laden war doch ganz schön schwer und unhandlich, wenn man nicht per Auto einkauft.

Die Hosen sind prima. Ich hatte sie baugleich bei der letzten Aktion gekauft. Auch die 3/4 Jersey ist super, da verbruzelt nicht mein Knie in der Sonne.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kaptan (10. Juli 2013)

Vorallem für den Preis ist das schon echt gute Qualität! Da hab ich zum glück nicht lang gefackelt, die filialen hier umme egge sind leergefegt...


----------



## Chris_2012 (10. Juli 2013)

Ist das Funktions-Unterhemd auch für warme Temperaturen geeignet oder eher für die Übergangszeit? Aus der Beschreibung ist das nicht wirklich zu erahnen.


----------



## toxictody (10. Juli 2013)

Das Ärmellose Unterhemd habe ich heute 30Km mit dem Rennrad ausprobieren können. Es ist wirklich etwas Dick und dadurch wohl doch mehr was für die Übergangszeit. Heute (22°C) bei uns war es noch angenehm zu tragen. Körper war nach der Runde trocken und das Hemd feucht. Scheint also zu funktionieren. Fällt allerdings lang aus. Habs in der kleinsten Größe genommen(M) und geht mir bis mitte Hintern. (1,81m - 70Kg)

Beste Grüße
Tobi


----------



## MucPaul (11. Juli 2013)

So, ich war vor der Arbeit auch noch kurz beim Lidl und habe mir den Ultra-Light Rucksack geschnappt. In Leuchtgrün natürlich. 

Muss sagen, für EUR 9,99 ist das Ding wirklich gut. Mit 6.5L ist es ideal für die kleine MTB Tour oder sogar Tagestour in den Bergen.

Was ich gut finde ist die recht dicke Polsterung am Rücken, wodurch der Rucksack nicht platt aufliegt, sondern einen Lüftungskanal hat. Verarbeitung bei meinem ist sehr gut.
Trinkblasenfach mit 2 Ausgängen, Werkzeugfach, Helmnetz und 2 geräumige Fächer für Jacke, Futter und Riegel. Was will ich mehr? 

PS. Was mir im Laden aufgefallen ist. Die Gurtlängen verschiedener Rucksäcke sind teils verschieden, hängt wohl mit der Tagesform der Näherin zusammen. Da muss man also vorher antesten.


----------



## sp00n82 (11. Juli 2013)

Ich musste mir auch verschiedene Rucksäcke ansehen, da die Verarbeitungsqualität der Nähte doch recht unterschiedlich war.
Das Grün hat mir übrigens nicht so gut gefallen, hätte ruhig etwas knalliger sein dürfen und nicht so "schmutzig". Bei mir isses dann jetzt rot/blau geworden.


----------



## roundround (11. Juli 2013)

Bei mir waren nur noch 2 Hosen in xl da. Ich war wohl zu spät. Dafür noch 5 Montage Ständer...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MucPaul (11. Juli 2013)

sp00n82 schrieb:


> Ich musste mir auch verschiedene Rucksäcke ansehen, da die Verarbeitungsqualität der Nähte doch recht unterschiedlich war.
> Das Grün hat mir übrigens nicht so gut gefallen, hätte ruhig etwas knalliger sein dürfen und nicht so "schmutzig". Bei mir isses dann jetzt rot/blau geworden.



Stimmt. Ich hatte auch mehrere Rucksäcke gecheckt, bis ich zwei "perfekte" gefunden hatte, grün und rot/blau, welcher mir aber auch gefallen hatte. Das Grün ist aber fröhlicher und sommerlicher. 

Montageständer hatte es noch eine ganze Menge, auch nach 4 Tagen noch...


----------



## oscar (12. Juli 2013)

Der MontagestÃ¤nder scheint OK zu sein. Mit gut 13kg Fully am Haken flext die Klammer zwar ein wenig, verdreht sich aber nicht. Das Stativ selbst ist ohnehin tadellos, da wackelt nix 

FÃ¼r 25â¬ sehr respektabel.


----------



## SofusCorn (13. Juli 2013)

Hab mir den Montageständer auch gekauft. Ich finde den Preis unschlagbar. Selbst die billigen dieser Bauart kosten sonst 40+ EUR.

Wie schon angemerkt, biegt sich die Plastikklammer etwas, wenn das Rad dranhängt. Der Rest ist aber ziemlich massiv gebaut. Mein Rad wiegt 14 kg. Ich wars aus der Selbsthilfewerkstatt gewöhnt damit zu arbeiten und hab mich jedes mal zuhause geärgert, dass ich mein Rad dort stattdessen aufn Kopf stellen und auf dem Boden rumkrabbeln musste für Reparaturen.

PS: hat wer die 3 EUR Fußpumpe gekauft?


----------



## ThreepH (14. Juli 2013)

Ich, aber bisher nicht getestet.
Ist aber leicht genug dass das Teil im Rucksack mitgenommen werden kann, neben dem obligatorischen Notaufpumpdöschen.
Im Übrigen haben wir uns Hosen, Socken und Handschuhe auch geholt. Die Hosen sind prima,
wenn man sich an diese Einlagen gewöhnt hat. Allerdings billig verarbeitet, Fäden hängen raus, Nähte werden ggfs nicht lange halten.. aber egal, bei nem Sturz isses auch hin.


----------



## sp00n82 (15. Juli 2013)

So, nach der zweiten Tour ist mir jetzt beim Rucksack der Reißverschluss am Werkzeugfach kaputt gegangen, er schließt einfach nicht mehr.
Mal schauen ob ich das reparieren kann (jemand Tipps?) oder ob ich den beim Lidl noch zurückgeben kann - und ob sie dann noch welche auf Lager haben...

Eigentlich ist das Teil nämlich superpraktisch, hab alles reingekriegt was ich für ne Tagestour brauche, und es war sogar noch Platz übrig. Beim Fahren hab ich ihn so gut wie gar nicht gespürt, nur auf den Gipfeln dann war dann mein Rücken am Trikot stärker verschwitzt als sonst. Aber gut, unangenehm wars nicht,


----------



## americo (15. Juli 2013)

ob das mit dem reißverschluss ein Qualitätsproblem ist sei mal dahingestellt.

am samstag gab's beim "meinem" lidl noch eine reihe grüner und einen roten rucksack, also evtl. einfach mal schaun und tauschen.

das mit dem schwitzen ist beim biken sowieso ein "problem".
da schützt auch ein 100 euro teurer camelbak etc. nicht. 
evtl. etwas besser, aber schitzen wird man immer.

hätt ich meinen camelbak blowfish nicht, hätte ich den rucksack sicher mitgenommen.


----------



## Felge31 (15. Juli 2013)

Ich habe einmal eine Frage zum Lidl-Fahrradständer/halter. Ich habe mir auch die Ausführung gekauft für 25,- Euro. Ich weiß, dass hier ist eigentlich ein Bekleidungs-Thread. Aber da er schon ein paar mal hier aufgetaucht ist, dachte ich, ich könnte folgende laienhafte Anfängerfrage hier stellen. Wenn ich ein Rad an diesem Ständer befestige, wie abgebildet am Oberrohr, kann man dann trotzdem solche Dinge wie Schaltwerk neu einstellen, weil der Halter doch genau an den Schaltzügen greift? 
Sicherlich eine wie von mir inzwischen gewohnte total dämliche Frage. Aber ich würde mich über eine Antwort freuen. 

Danke und Grüße. 
Felge31


----------



## sp00n82 (15. Juli 2013)

Die Greifklemmen haben eine Aussparung in der Mitte, durch die die Züge gehen _könnten_. Genau kann ichs dir nicht sagen, weil bei mir die Züge seitlich verlegt sind.

Btw, Umtauschen des Rucksacks ging problemlos (bin jetzt auch in grün unterwegs), die Reparatur dafür nicht.


----------



## oscar (15. Juli 2013)

Wenn es mit den Zügen ein Problem gibt, kannst du auch am Sitzrohr oder am Unterrohr klemmen. Oder gleich an der Sattelstütze, das belastet den Ständer zwar mehr, dafür hast du am Rad freie Bahn und eliminierst das Risiko, mit zu fester Klemmung den Rahmen zu verbeulen.


----------



## Kordl (15. Juli 2013)

Felge31 schrieb:


> Ich habe einmal eine Frage zum Lidl-Fahrradständer/halter. Ich habe mir auch die Ausführung gekauft für 25,- Euro. Ich weiß, dass hier ist eigentlich ein Bekleidungs-Thread. Aber da er schon ein paar mal hier aufgetaucht ist, dachte ich, ich könnte folgende laienhafte Anfängerfrage hier stellen. Wenn ich ein Rad an diesem Ständer befestige, wie abgebildet am Oberrohr, kann man dann trotzdem solche Dinge wie Schaltwerk neu einstellen, weil der Halter doch genau an den Schaltzügen greift?
> Sicherlich eine wie von mir inzwischen gewohnte total dämliche Frage. Aber ich würde mich über eine Antwort freuen.
> 
> Danke und Grüße.
> Felge31



Also ich spann das Bike an der Sattelstütze ein. Hängt zwar a biserl schief aber des passt scho.

Tom


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MucPaul (15. Juli 2013)

Ich habe mir auch den lindgrünen UltraLite Rucksack geholt. Nach einer MTB Alpintour und einer 100km Rennradtour kann ich sagen, das Teil ist gut. Bisher keine Vorkommnisse, funktioniert tadellos. Und schwitzen tue ich kaum, genauso wie beim Deuter. Also für EUR 9,99 war das kein Fehlgriff. Bei mir ist bisher nix kaputt gegangen.


----------



## SirWesley (28. Juli 2013)

Moin, 
Ich habe mir letzte Woche auch den Rucksack gekauft, aber leider sind die Nähte nicht wirklich gut. Mir sind bei der ersten Tour direkt auf beiden Seiten die kleinen Gurte für den Trinkschlauch abgerissen. 

Am Montag bringe ich das Teil zurück, und sehe mich mal nach was qualitativ hochwertigen um. Zusätzlich plagt mich auch mein Gewissen gegenüber den Menschen, die diese Teile für einen Hungerlohn, zusammen klöppeln müssen. 
Kann mir jemand ein von der Größe her ähnlichen Rucksack mit Trinkblasen Aufnahme empfehlen? 

Grüße 
Michael


----------



## MtbWiesbaden (28. Juli 2013)

SirWesley schrieb:


> Moin,
> Zusätzlich plagt mich auch mein Gewissen gegenüber den Menschen, die diese Teile für einen Hungerlohn, zusammen klöppeln müssen.



Gut, aber denke nicht, dass es bei teuren Produkten automatisch anders ist. Da muss man dann expliziet drauf achten. Aber glaube Deuter legt angeblich Wert auf faire Arbeitsbedingungen... musst du dich mal schlau machen. Aber mach das nicht vom Preis abhängig.


----------



## r34l1ty (28. Juli 2013)

ab dem 08.08. gibts wieder nen rucksack... 

http://www.lidl.de/de/Wetterfester-Spass-ab-08-08-/ROCKTRAIL-Trekkingrucksack


----------



## Nachtfalke89 (28. Juli 2013)

Den kleinen Rucksack hab ich mir auch gekauft, kaputt is bei mir jetzt noch nix, obwohl ich einmal mit Rucksack abgeflogen bin.

Bin bis jetzt also echt zufrieden mit dem Teil, für nen Zehner kann man da echt nix sagen.

Gedanke über die Leute was das Zeug für nen Hungerlohn zusammenschustern mach ich mir schon lang nemmer, glaub auch net dass es da nen Unterschied macht ob teuer oder billig...


----------



## r34l1ty (28. Juli 2013)

Nachtfalke89 schrieb:


> Gedanke über die Leute was das Zeug für nen Hungerlohn zusammenschustern mach ich mir schon lang nemmer, glaub auch net dass es da nen Unterschied macht ob teuer oder billig...


das stimmt allerdings... v.a. da die produkte oft aus der selben fabrik kommen


----------



## SirWesley (28. Juli 2013)

@MtbWiesbaden 
Schon klar, aber ich hoffe und glaube, dass bei einem Rucksack so ab 50,-  mehr für die Beteiligten hängen bleibt, und die Arbeitskräfte entsprechend höher bezahlt werden können. 
Was soll auch bei einem Vk von 9,90  überhaupt noch übrig bleiben? Ich wüsste gerne mal was allein der Materialwert und die Transportkosten von dem Dingen betragen. 
Minimum 3 bis 5 Euro, oder was meint ihr? 

Was gibt's für Alternativen? Die Größe und der Schnitt finde ich für mich optimal. 
Im Netz habe ich mir schon folgende angeschaut, und vielleicht kann jemand noch einen Tipp geben. 

Osprey Raptor 10 (ist minimal größer)
Osprey Raptor 6  (ist mein Favorit) 
Camelbak Mule NV (finde ich schon zu groß) 


Gruß
Michael


----------



## alfredo78 (29. Juli 2013)

na ja ob dann die quali auch stimmt, ist Ansichtssache  aber natürlich kannst du dir auch Kleidung von Lidl zulegen.


----------



## r34l1ty (13. August 2013)

nächste woche gibts wieder sportbekleidung bei lidl, diesmal "laufsachen"... ich als alter geizhals und pfennigfuchser würde da wieder zuschlagen. jemand evtl. erfahrung vom letzten mal mit der laufhose (http://www.lidl.de/de/Alles-geben-ab-22-08-/CRIVIT-SPORTS-Herren-Funktions-Laufhose)?
passt ne normale, eng anliegende radlerhose (wegen polsterung) drunter oder müsste man dafür ne nummer größer kaufen?  was meint ihr?!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## honkori (14. August 2013)

Bei Lidl hatte ich "letztens" die "Funktionsunterhemdchen" gekauft und auch wenn die etwas dick sind, bin ich recht zufrieden damit. Daher interessiert mich ob das Performancenzeugs auch was taugen könnte...
http://www.lidl.de/de/Herren-Sport-...erformance-Sportshirt?FromRecommendation=true


----------



## musiclust (14. August 2013)

@r34l1ty

bei mir passt eine Radlerhose unter die Laufhose.

Gruß

  musiclust


----------



## r34l1ty (14. August 2013)

super dann probiers ich mal in meiner normalen größe, danke


----------

